# House Sparrow



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I got a female house sparrow with a natural banded with double golds gym green bands tapered 3/4-1/2 in. The ammo was 3/8 in steel from 18 ft. This was a perfect shot through the vitals.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice shot only 99 to go for a nice meat pie. Enjoy.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

The cat goes crazy for sparrows and grackles. I can't get enough or a meal however I want to try a few. I wonder if anyone has ever eaten them beffore and are they good?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The cat will enjoy them more than you. Not much meat there.


----------



## Theslingshothunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Why don't people yell at you but with my post people sound like I killed the last ostrich


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Nice shot only 99 to go for a nice meat pie. Enjoy.


 slingshothunter. This may have been sarcasm. No one would make a sparrow meat pie. Lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

And why are you killing sparrows?

Cheers .... Charles


----------

